# where the trail ends



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Free to watch in pinkbike for the next 24 hours::thumbsup:

Where the Trail Ends - World Premiere Live On Pinkbike, TONIGHT - Pinkbike


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing movie! I personally think it lived up to all the hype and more. It really made me want to move past some mental blocks I've been having lately and start pushing it again! Really inspiring. Great story behind it, great cinematography, amazing riding, great soundtrack (most of it) and even some good hospital scenes/real life **** you don't see in most movies.


----------



## hansum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes thats a pretty impressive move and it did live up to the hype I think too!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I think Life Cycles was better IMO.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I enjoyed it but honestly wasnt WOWed by it , i dunno . I was looking for some more action i guess ? All in all you still need some big balls tho for that haahah and props to all the riders and film crew.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

My fave parts were that really long Utah line & the return to the Gobi Desert- Zink's crash was scary! Didn't think he'd get up from that so easily.But the whole thing is just cramemd with amazing riding. My only compliant was the soundtrack. The music didn't match the intensity of the visuals. The music in the trailers was very good; too bad they didn't use it in the finished product.

Definitely going to give it another viewing then order the disc-set next month.


----------



## juggles (Jul 9, 2012)

Great riding as well as production! One of the best movies I've seen in my opinion. Lived up to hype for sure!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoyed it, although the painfull chat and interview section beforehand I could have easily done without.

Reminded me of Ski / Snowboard movies - long shots of slashing scree.
I would have liked less long-lens helo and more close in where you could see the rider-bike interplay. A bit hard to do that in these locations - kinda hard to rig a zip...

Overall: B+

michael


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

"I would have liked less long-lens helo ..."

I liked those shots as it really shows how massive the terrain is. The rider is barely visible except for all the dust. I'd love to know how long it takes to scout those lines. Obviously they can't walk'em like a DH racer but they have to know what's in the middle like boulders they can't get around or squeak by.. So do they just chance it? I'd also like to know how many wheels, frames, rear mechs, spokes, etc they go through...... I liked that one vid on Pinkbike with the Dir. of Photographer talking about cameras, altitude sickness, etc. Anyone know what the extras are on the disc set?


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i was kinda disappointed... 
i mean its really awesome and insane from the logistics and riding perspective, those guys are insane for going so huge so far away from any sorta amenities. Plus its really nice to see a true freeride movie as apposed to all the more racing/dj videos that are around nowadays.
From a movie perspective, it just didn't hold my attention very well. All the artsy shots with background narration are not my cup of tea, and there isn't really a huge variety of riding/locations. Just going huge of stuff that similar to utah. I prefer movies with more action in different settings (Roam/Seasons/Follow Me).
What I did find cool was that when NWD was around, all the guys were riding beefy rigs with double crowns, fast forward now same style lines are getting killed by dudes on single crowns.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, it was just okay to me. It had some moments of complete awesomeness, but overall I found myself constantly wanting it to hurry up through a soul bro narrative or to show something that didn't look exactly lile the previous two shots. The riding was incredible, but the production was a bit dull.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought the footage was pretty darn sweet. The only things I would have changed would have been the music and the amount of dialogue. Some sections had music that fit, but others totally didn't match the gnar factor. I sure there was tons of footage that didn't make the final cut. I just wish they had opted to put more riding in and cut out some of the redundant dialogue.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

As long as red bull keeps putting these movies out I will keep buying them so they can continue filming these epic scenes.I can't get enough of this stuff.Films like this is what will keep me hyped during the off season.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I really enjoyed the riding scenes and scenery was spectacular. Good flic
Cam's smash was scary


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I just watched it and thought it was great. As long as it involves mountain bikes, jumps and shredding I am down to watch. Add beers for a little extra enhancement.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Overall it was awesome, but there were definitely sometimes where it failed to keep my attention. It made me want to ride my bike wicked bad though - so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

For me, I really like the rider commentary, the back story. So many movies are wham, bam, thank you ma'am. The story, for me, made this movie. It spoke to my sense of adventure. They seem to barely touch on the crazy logistical maneuvers to make it all happen.
My favorite movie for sure!


----------



## ixodida (Sep 21, 2012)

oh yes..

cheers for the link


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

I was disappointed as well. I did enjoy it but just not as much as I thought I would. I'm not trying to take anything away from the riders. I'll never be able to do 1% of what they can do on their bikes. They are definitely pushing the limits in the MTB sport world and I think it's great.

However, the story telling and some of the scenes were kinda repetitive. The only part that really moved me was when Brendan couldn't do the forward flip jump. He was too worried about breaking his back again. To me that's real emotion and it made the movie more then just crazy stunts but more about how real it is even for those in the sport who seem to be almost God like in magazines and videos.

Yes, Life Cycles to me is still the GREATEST MTB film ever.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I think this movie and Life Cycles just didn't have enough riding in it. I really enjoyed the artistic aspect (both were made extremely well) just not enough action. Guess I'm used to snowboard and skateboard videos


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

If any filmmakers are lurking around here, I have a request. This is my opinion, of course, but this is what I want in a mountain biking movie:

- Zero talking. 
- Zero lethargic narrators/monologues.
- Zero emotional story behind this area or that jump. (Ok, if you must have it, put it in the disc extras)
- Zero scenes of hanging out having brews by the truck after the sesh. 
- Zero 'getting on the plane/airport layover' shots
- Zero scenes of riders getting all 'whoa bro, that really was life changing and sickter gnar high five.' 
- *Just action. *
- Riders pounding all sorts of lines from fast trails to DH to slopestyle.
- Good quality shots like 99% of LifeCycles and some parts of Where the Trail Ends.
- Music that isn't trying to be so out-of-the-box/progressive that it detracts from the riding (i don't care what kind, just not some no-talent, off-key hipster who dresses like he's from the Russian industrial revolution noodling about while playing guitar with his hands and an accordion with his feet)
- Sections with no music at all. Just the sounds of riding.

Summary: Just Riding. Some music. More riding. That's all I need.

I know it's not all that easy to appease everyone. But that's what I want in a riding movie. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

This was more of a documentary on the world of big mountain biking than it was a typical stoked out mountain bike video. I thought it was cool. The riding was awesome and the locations were about as epic as they can get. It made me want to go travel to everyone of them.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

charging_rhinos said:


> if any filmmakers are lurking around here, i have a request. This is my opinion, of course, but this is what i want in a mountain biking movie:
> 
> - zero talking.
> - zero lethargic narrators/monologues.
> ...


 ++1


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> If any filmmakers are lurking around here, I have a request. This is my opinion, of course, but this is what I want in a mountain biking movie:
> 
> - Zero talking.
> - Zero lethargic narrators/monologues.
> ...


YouTube.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> YouTube.


Youtube and Vimeo actually have some great stuff, but you have to sort through about 60 awful, epilepsy-inducing gopro videos to find them.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

IMO the movie was awesome.

the point was to grab attention for the sport so that downhill can grow. This may not be the "rider's mtb movie" but it did and will continue to grab the attention of others. I know it worked because I was at the premier and saw and talked to many who were not riders and even a few who didn't know why they were there.

As a movie/documentary, I believe the movie did well. It caught your attention, gave some info, left out points to make the viewer question, and made you want to ride your bike. Also, it showed audiences the passion and will of these riders, as well as their frustrations. Insight like this helps us realize that they are normal human beings, which pushes us to achieve our biking goals.

The trip to Vegas, for me was completely worth it.

P.S. I totally met Brandon Semenuk


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Over all it was OK. I really like how they actually were able to capture the true technicality of the terrain on film. Other then that, I still liked The Tipping Point, 3 Minute Gaps, Follow Me,, From the Inside better, Life Cycles, and Strenght in Numbers better.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Was so so for me. I enjoyed the fact that they tried to tell a story, shots were awesome, quality was great. I just got bored with the same kind of "race down a gnarly dust mountain" action. I find it kind of sad that I get bored while those guys actually are doing massive stunts and risking their lives for the enjoyment of the armchair/couch free rider. Maybe I got an overkill of all those movies... I should just go out and ride my local xc trails with 3 meter sand bumps....


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

i cant watch it


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

jakester29959 said:


> i cant watch it


It was only available to stream for free for 24 hours. sorry bud but you missed that boat. gotta buy it if you want to see it now


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a great freeride movie. It's packed with really sick shredding scenes that have zesty style to boot. However, it didn't really knock my socks off. Like others have said, it was a bit repetitive. I appreciate that they tried to make it a great narrative, but I feel like they kinda missed it. "Utah is sick. Oh, too many people are riding here and we're bored with it. Let's find other places just like Utah." 

Don't get me wrong, it's a rad film, but it is what it is ... another freeride movie. 

The best mountain biking movie I've seen lately is Strength in Numbers. They had several compelling narratives that were all related to an overarching theme of community. The variety of settings kept it fresh and the soundtrack really enhanced the mood of each scene. All of this is portrayed using inspiring cinematography.


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the UCI DH videos best. MADE was really good. I'd like a neutral perspective instead of everyone always cheering on the British riders (Steve Peat) in the videos. I'd like to see Gwin's training regimen ala Rock3. 2013 schedule announced and NO stops in the US? BS!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

....................


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

I too thought it was just ok overall as a movie.

The riding was great, as well as the locations, and cinematography, but I thought the overall "feel/pace" of the movie wasn't what I was expecting after watching the trailers, and I felt let-down by it.

I usually like the back stories, but this time I thought there was too much talking/back story telling.

I did think having the live webcast and interviews was pretty cool, but Schley schould not have been on the mic......waaaaay out of his comfort zone. 

from watching the "red carpet" interviews I now really want to see/watch Congo: the Inga Project, that seems like an interesting documentary on kayaking.

Where the Trail Ends did not make me want to go out and ride, like most other movies do.


----------



## thetazzbot (Sep 5, 2012)

I cant believe people would prefer that bore of a movie life cycles with its fake field jumping riding where they magically come out of the ground over the hard core downhill porn that is in WTTE. Im not even a downhiller or that much of a mtbr yet but i definately enjoyed this movie.

Im curious as to the bikes, specs, and pricetags because they look to be some nice rides


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

Just watched it. Awesome. But sooooo different than what I'm doing (XC! ) All different sports altogether now IMO. Same roots though... That is how you can tell that MTB is mature.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Meh, footage was good and whatnot but it seemed very repetitive to not only itself but other things I've seen. Huck a drop>bomb a narrow dusty chute>rinse>repeat. Nothing seemed to push what I've seen before, the drops weren't gigantic, nor were any gaps, very "middle of the road" to me. That's not to say I don't respect what they did or that any of it's a cakewalk, just nothing bigger and better than things I've seen from Rampage videos of years past.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have no clue what you guys are talking about.. movie was awesome and more epic than anything out there, including all previous nwd films. Filming was amazing, song choice was great also. It kept my attention, it begged me for constantly replaying it over and over again and above all it made me want to ride my bike again, so badly!


----------



## smf805 (Dec 14, 2008)

eurospek said:


> I think Life Cycles was better IMO.


agreed.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

My Wife got me Where the Trail Ends, Strength in Numbers, and a bunch more videos for Christmas to keep me stoked through this snowy winter. I haven't watched them all yet, but I thought both Where the Trail Ends and Strength in Numbers were both awesome. Yes, Where the Trail Ends is repetitive but still worth watching. To me, the cinematography is above and beyond all the other mountain biking movies I've ever watched. I'll have to check out Life Cycles, I don't think that was one that she picked up. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

MhzMonster said:


> My Wife got me Where the Trail Ends, Strength in Numbers, and a bunch more videos for Christmas to keep me stoked through this snowy winter. I haven't watched them all yet, but I thought both Where the Trail Ends and Strength in Numbers were both awesome. Yes, Where the Trail Ends is repetitive but still worth watching. To me, the cinematography is above and beyond all the other mountain biking movies I've ever watched. I'll have to check out Life Cycles, I don't think that was one that she picked up.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I'm still a big fan of 'Follow Me'. I like it the same if not a bit more than life cycles, it's a lot different though.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, Follow Me and From The Inside Out are probably my favorite recent MTB films.

The Fernie segment in From The Inside Out is so killer!


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I'm still a big fan of 'Follow Me'. I like it the same if not a bit more than life cycles, it's a lot different though.


The short re-edit "dont follow me" is my favorite short MTB clip. So good.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> Yeah, Follow Me and From The Inside Out are probably my favorite recent MTB films.
> 
> The Fernie segment in From The Inside Out is so killer!


Sweet, thanks! I've just ordered them both. Next I think I'm going with Roam, The Collective, Seasons.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying "Where the Trail Ends," but I was wondering...is there a lot of profanity in this documentary? The movie is NR, but I don't wanna be hearing a bunch of cussing every wipeout. If there is, is it at least bleeped?

Thanks!


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> I'm thinking about buying "Where the Trail Ends," but I was wondering...is there a lot of profanity in this documentary? The movie is NR, but I don't wanna be hearing a bunch of cussing every wipeout. If there is, is it at least bleeped?
> 
> Thanks!


There isn't much swearing but they do drop the F bomb once or twice. That's it


----------

